# Tank Lights



## Micul (Mar 25, 2017)

Planning to buy 2 off these lights for my 36Gallon , they are on sale now for 149.49$ . 
Anyone has any experience with them ?

https://www.amazon.ca/MicMol-Aquari...d_p=f52db510-19a3-5a54-add4-62c82ff200de&th=1


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Dimmable165w LED Aquarium Light Full Spectrum Freshwater Reef Coral Fish Tank.....……

Just a suggestion, maybe you like to take a look on this on ebay. The cost now is $119.99 but sometime its cheaper. Ship from Mississauga but china made. I have two of it on 4ft tank, it works fine for me.


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

Bigger and cheaper and you just need one. I use just one for my 40g breeder and my montipora cap grew from 1 inch to 15 inches.

https://www.amazon.ca/Marshydro-Dim...&qid=1534360763&sr=8-1&keywords=mars+aqua+led

If you can wait 2 weeks (and you might get away with no tax) -

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...99c5a41&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## youngt3 (Oct 17, 2017)

*Beamwork LED FSPEC Lights*

I bought 3 beamworks full spec from the US Amazon for my 120 and 30 gallon tanks. I am very happy with it and there quite a few reviews done on youtube about Beamworks as well. There are many different types of models out there.

Here is the one from the Canadian Amazon. Take a look

https://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=323126

Ordered many items from Aliexpress. Good prices but expect items to take from 30-60 days average for basis shipping.

If you bought over $100 worth of items, you will get duty tax on it. So far, anything I've ordered below $100 never got duty taxed.


----------



## larrysy (Jul 21, 2014)

youngt3 said:


> If you bought over $100 worth of items, you will get duty tax on it. So far, anything I've ordered below $100 never got duty taxed.


The trick is to not pick DHL for shipping - almost 100% chance you will get a duty tax. Any other shippers, hit or miss, but less chance. I bought this phone from there, no tax.

For big ticket items, shipping is about 2 weeks.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------

